# 3-4gal stocking ideas



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I got some RCS today with some I think flame moss (Thanks Jamesen) but I'd like to know what else I can stock in a tank this size? I'll get a measurement later.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Size 36cm x 23.5cm x 19cm


----------



## tebore (Jan 3, 2010)

One betta or a guppy.

If you're gonna keep a guppy you're gonna need to over filter. That's what I have to do to keep the little guy happy because he's sloppy eater. I want to throw some RCS in my 3Gal.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

Betta may harass the shrimp... Lol... So not much you can do with a 3-4gal actually... I'd say make an iwagumi and use it to breed shrimp for a main tank...


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

A lot depends on how good you are at maintaining water quality. I'm raising about 30 killifish in one, and they've grown well and the largest are near 2".


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Well I did razor the silicone off the tank. It's scratched up but sealed externally with a metal frame reinforcement. Going to have to water test it later.

I was asking because I wanted some other ideas for stocking (freshwater please) then the Betta/shrimp and the '5-29 stocking' site. I may 50/50 the tank with plexiglass/silicone and have a 50/50 cherry red shrimp and crystal red shrimp and see how that goes but just seeing what else to do with it.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

It's looking more like a 4gal tank I've got. Since Princess Peach passed I already cleaned the tank out . Could a I work a pea puffer in there? I know I'm a slight bit shy of the 5gal cap but I plan on heavy filtering it and have always wanted a pea puffer after seeing them at Aquapets.


----------

